# PVC flower boxes



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I made six of these boxes for the wifey at my own house about 8 to 10 years ago using some left over pine I had from a job. I knew they wouldn't last forever.

I remember thinking halfway through...why didn't I just use PVC 

Won't be making that mistake again :laughing:

Simple little project that keeps the wifey off your back :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Nothing too fancy, a little regular glue to spot weld it before I screw it together with some ss trims. Once I get them all done . I'll spray them white.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i actually have a few to do also..i'll post some pics when i do!:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

The white box looks awesome next to the brick.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I made a few more up today after work so I should have this project finished up this weekend.

Wife already bought some flowers so she's itching to use them.

I told her I saw them on Ebay for 169.00 ea. :no: but told her I'd only charge her a buck fiddy :whistling

She found no humor in that statement :laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*PVC Flower Boxes*

Do you just do a saw kerf in the front or did you actually cut out a little sliver on an angle?
Did you put drain holes in them?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Do you just do a saw kerf in the front or did you actually cut out a little sliver on an angle?
> Did you put drain holes in them?


I ran a v groove on the router table, have not drilled weeps yet.


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

$169.00 each on eBay, really? I may try my hand at a few. :jester:

Those look nice, when I first read your post I thought you were making them from pine again, so that you could make your wife happy making them again 8 years from now. :whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

This place gets a pretty penny for them...could be a nice semi retirement gig  http://www.hooksandlattice.com/windowbox25.html

I hit the inside perimeters with Quad sealant and painted them up the my CH HVLP with a little thinned out A-100 SW.


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

I was thinking vacation fund.

Looks good. Have never sprayed A-100, how's it run through the HVLP?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I thinned it out pretty good and not a single drip. Coverage was excellent for white over white - no primer, just shot them.

I use an old CH two stage for this kind of stuff and I'm always impressed with the finish.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I drilled the weeps today and swapped the old ones for new and the wifey was so pleased she went shopping at Kohl's to celebrate her 30% coupon 

What am I the friggin' Gardner too!

Yes dear, I'll clean up when I done :whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Those turned out really nice, this impresses me more than the time you replaced your water heater.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

built 2 of these,hope to get them mounted soon..


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

You always have to one up me don't ya...old bastard :thumbup:

They look nicey!

We should have a forum wide box build off...winner gets to brag and the losers sell to the highest Ebay bidder. 

The money we earn can go into the lost finger fund :blink:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

one up you?..yea..in my dreamsnobody pays more attention to detail than the great superseal:clap::notworthy


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> built 2 of these,hope to get them mounted soon..


Showoff


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

superseal said:


> You always have to one up me don't ya...old bastard :thumbup:
> 
> They look nicey!
> 
> ...


Im in. Been planning one for the ole lady and still haven't gotten it done... better win though or she would be pissed.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> one up you?..yea..in my dreamsnobody pays more attention to detail than the great superseal:clap::notworthy


My good man, surely you jest!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Finally got them hung,a before and after..used a french cleat


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks good. Were they pre made?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea..by me:blink:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Being you couldn't see under mine, I just used Italian cleats :whistling 

Nice job there Struble!


----------



## Pipboy (Jun 17, 2015)

That looks really nice. I would love to have that.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

just a little update..i have no picks downloaded yet but what i would do different is to install some pvc or copper pipe and extend it out the drain holes on the bottom a ways to help prevent drain water from getting the bottom stained..fwiw..


----------

